# مطلوب وبشكل عاجل لمستثمر أماراتى ارض للمشاركة



## اسلام محمد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 11113
مطلوب لمستثمر اماراتي ارض للمشاركة بحيث لاتقل المسـاحة عن 20فدان 
•	تخصيص عمارات
•	بدون فرق سعر 
•	التعامل يتم مع المــلاك فقط 
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

